# How Do I Know People Will Show Up to My Haunt?



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

deleted post


----------



## zombastic (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm sure people will go through it. 
There a some that won't go through my garage haunt but there are so many that do. Some of my favorite ones to scare are the teenagers.
We get plenty of adults too.


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Is this going to be for a home haunt or professional? If professional you could advertise. We do a home haunt and make up signs and put them near our neighborhood to bring people in. We don't normally have issues though we have never had less than 250 people on Halloween. Another suggestion for either is to get the local newspaper involved. Invite them to come preview and have a room ready for them to do a good photo of so they can run a story on you if they want.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Short answer, you don't know. Some people won't go through even the most benign of walkthroughs or even up a driveway past tombstones in a yard. Plenty of other visitors will, so I wouldn't worry about it.

If your concern is whether anyone will visit at all, try Dreadknightswife's suggestions.


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

If you build it... They will come...


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

deleted post


----------



## Dave Cohen (Sep 13, 2013)

All about marketing. Make it seem like something special and people will make sure they come.


----------



## JamesButabi (May 1, 2013)

If you have decent foot traffic normally don't worry about it. Word of mouth spread very quickly. You might want to put a sign up or something that showcases the week of halloween.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Is it the very first time you have decorated? If so, you may be a bit thin on visitors. It took me a few years to attract attention. Now I hear it if the display is not up.


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

One has to love the internet. I just wrote like 4 paragraphs... hit reply, and pbllltttt. Gone forever.

Soooo.. super short version. If you build it and put out a few flashy things in the front, teenagers will appear. And you don't have to defang your haunt thinking you need to cater to the super young. I think many parents travel in groups and would trade off watching their toddlers to allow some of the parents to go through. And if I were in need of haunt victims in a slow TOT neighborhood, I would reach out weeks before to groups like Big Brothers Big Sisters to have them tell their bigs that your haunt is a good destination for them that night. The Bigs are usually great people doing a great cause, and can use some good ideas as to where to take their Littles (that aren't always very little).


----------



## zombastic (Aug 27, 2012)

About a week before Halloween I put a flyer up on the bulletin board/sign at the entrance to my subdivision. There is also a bulletin board in the Winn Dixie near my house. I always see a flyer or two from another home haunt on it too.
I might put some on the telephone poles in my area this year.
On Halloween I put out a couple of signs with arrows leading people to my house.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

The thing is, you don't. I only had a small handfull last year. I was pretty bummed, but the few that did show up were so grateful for the Halloween spirit. Sometimes that is all you get. If that isn't worth it, haunting is probably not for you.


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

goneferal said:


> The thing is, you don't. I only had a small handfull last year. I was pretty bummed, but the few that did show up were so grateful for the Halloween spirit. Sometimes that is all you get.


This was the same for me.
My daughter has been talking to her friends at school. I will post something on my facebook closer to the date. I am hoping to have more of a show this year. I have learned from last year that people don't know how to get to my house. Its easy to see from the road but confusing to get to. 
If I find a good idea I'll be sure to share. :ninja:


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

If this is the first time you are doing a haunt or new to the area, it can be hit or miss with TOTers. 

In our town a lot of people decorate their house and we have one neighbor that we inspired to do some heavy duty decorating in their front yard. We are also off the main road and a lot of people can see our house from it because we have a graveyard in front of our house so people can see right across. 

Also, if you would like to "advertise" your haunt by putting flyers out is a good idea to get a turnout.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

It is tough, a lot of factors play into attendance. Halloween is on a Thursday this year, how's the weather, have you done any self promotion? Registered your haunt on findahaunt.com? Have you aligned yourself with a local charity/school that can help with any type of promotion, i.e. flyers, maps, facebook pages.....
One of the best things last year for me was, getting an early start in decorating. The school buses drive by twice a day for 3 different schools!! Don't I feel lucky!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

I agree with most of above plus remember promotion, so people know you exist and remember people are looking for you too. Build it and they will come. Something like that, but it's true. Relax and enjoy!! If you do this, then next year word of mouth and memory of how great it was will come into play and even more people!


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

If you do have doubts, prepare for next year by including photo ops and making several videos to splice together for posting on YouTube and other media sites. Am thinking teens and enthusiasts will find your place after that. I am looking to do the same even though turnout isn't a problem. I am also considering getting in on the whole YouTube how-to prop videos.


----------



## The Witch of Lomax Street (Jun 10, 2014)

I have a Facebook page for my haunt/alter ego! It is a great way to get the word out there. Most everybody has a facebook page, and I post updates on the things that I am making to give them a teaser of what is to come. And do some kind of "special event" for the kids. This year, for my "grand opening" I have made extremely cheap "apprentice witch wands" that I will give to the first 200 kids who show up. I make them out of plain printer paper and some misc beads, so the total expense for 100 wands was around $20.00.


----------



## Spoonhead (Jan 14, 2014)

The Witch of Lomax Street said:


> I have a Facebook page for my haunt/alter ego! It is a great way to get the word out there. Most everybody has a facebook page, and I post updates on the things that I am making to give them a teaser of what is to come. And do some kind of "special event" for the kids. This year, for my "grand opening" I have made extremely cheap "apprentice witch wands" that I will give to the first 200 kids who show up. I make them out of plain printer paper and some misc beads, so the total expense for 100 wands was around $20.00.


What's your facebook page? I am going to have one for my Darkbarn haunt as well. Also some flyers, newspaper, and a banner on the barn. Probably a few lawn signs too at high traffic intersections.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

For a haunt like the witch of lomax, you can also do fliers that look like the page of a book of spells, You can write a "spell" that will bring the visitor good luck, lots of candy, a safe night, etc., and include your haunt name and the date at the bottom. You can use a parchment paper and use an artdeckle ruler to give the pages a ragged edge, you can stain or scorch the edges, etc., to give the pages "age".


----------

